# 2010 on Specialized.com



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Looks like the bikes are all up on the site, now.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

pdainsworth said:


> Looks like the bikes are all up on the site, now.


I guess I should say that most standard (non- S-works) bikes are up. The new components are not there yet either.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Man if you don't like black or white bikes you are certainly screwed in '10. Im a bit disappointed in this years paint. Now don't get me wrong, Im a Specialized fan through and through, but lately I find myself over on the Trek website making some beautiful Project One bikes. Then I go look at the '10 Specyss and its all black and white, mostly black. Nice bikes, but kind of boring if you ask me.


----------



## Xcaliberz (Jun 5, 2009)

Agreed, the new colors are all so dull, like everything is matte black or all gloss white... the new treks and cannondales are much more appealing color wise.


----------



## ccroy2001 (May 20, 2002)

I happen to like white, so they're OK looking to me, but agreed more color options would be nice.

I like the brown of the Tri-Cross Comp and am interested to see the "Sectuer" or whatever they are called, line. They look like lower cost, aluminum famed, Roubaixs. Priced like the Allez series they are in my budget easily.

Some of the higher end Roubaixs would be a stretch.

Chris


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ccroy2001 said:


> I happen to like white, so they're OK looking to me, but agreed more color options would be nice.
> 
> I like the brown of the Tri-Cross Comp and am interested to see the "Sectuer" or whatever they are called, line. They look like lower cost, aluminum famed, Roubaixs. Priced like the Allez series they are in my budget easily.
> 
> ...


Welcome to 'the club'.


----------



## Xcaliberz (Jun 5, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Welcome to 'the club'.


So many bikes to buy, so little money!  :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Im hoping the S-works bikes will have a little bit more imaginative schemes. I do like the Saxo-Bank colors which Im sure will be offered in the S-works versions. So there is always that to fall back on. Im also not a big fan of the Roval wheels starting to take over the higher end Roubaixs and Tarmacs. The Sectuer does look cool though, so does the steel Allez and Langster. I wish the steel Langster was offered in a non-track geometry though. Id be in heaven if Specialized rolled out their own version of Project One. Might convince me to trade in my '07 Roubaix for a new one. Anyone at Specialized reading this? I hope so.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

The steel Langster is actually road geo. The only Langster with track geo these days is the S-Works version. That said, I see plenty of regular Langsters at the local velodrome and they do just fine.

Does anyone know if the Tarmac Comp Rival will be offered with a compact crank? I need the bailout gear for my fat arse...


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

> The steel Langster is actually road geo. The only Langster with track geo these days is the S-Works version. That said, I see plenty of regular Langsters at the local velodrome and they do just fine.


You mean this one?

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45784&eid=4354



> Designed for everyone from competitive track racers to hard core urban commuters, the singlespeed Langster™ is an icon for pure and ruthless efficiency and unforgiving speed. If one of our A1 Premium Aluminum models isn't enough to satisfy those in search of their perfect track missile, maybe our *new steel Langster with classic track geometry *will do the trick.


----------



## gclark (Apr 7, 2009)

I noticed that they retail prices have dropped And the have bigger sized Transitions!
I am stoked and glad that i waited.Going to get one of those new Transistions! Thinking that the Comp is a better buy than the Expert.1100 dollar difference,put that towards a set of good wheels!!!


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

DS1239622 said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45784&eid=4354


Yes, check out the head and seat tube angles as well as the fork rake. They are pretty much the same as their road bikes. 

You should be fine riding this on the road or street...

Really the only issue with riding a true track bike (steeper head/seat angles, smaller fork rake) on the street is some frames can be overly stiff and rattle your fillings and the handling may be too nervous for some...


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

I was looking at the Allez and noticed that the prices haven't changed, they just changed the name on the bikes. For example the 2010 Elite is the 2009 sport.


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

The new paint schemes for the Roubaixs are horrible. I own a 2008 Roubaix and if I were in the market for a new bike.....I hate to say it...but I would not get a Roubaix, Horrible colors.


----------



## mcmaclellan (Sep 23, 2009)

I would hope to disagree. The blue is quite beautiful once you see it in person!
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oAJrRlp_gcikF_o_5QTFVw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_FSutMVh-yqY/S4L2eEtt5DI/AAAAAAAAAC4/CeNG3HGs1f8/s144/CIMG0711.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/116926277419419578640/MyBike?feat=embedwebsite">My Bike</a></td></tr></table>
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Qjqtn8fU1nWjMeXyAvs3tw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_FSutMVh-yqY/S4L2fBhqQaI/AAAAAAAAAC8/tOeiPFhTRWk/s400/CIMG0712.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/116926277419419578640/MyBike?feat=embedwebsite">My Bike</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

the colours are subjective, i personally hate anything with a lot of gloss red on it, my favourite colour was the 2009 specialized roubaix pro, black with that curved white stripe down it, theres one on the show your bike thread page 15, best looking road bike ive ever seen


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

The blue is nice - but the emphasis on black or white seems very dull to me. Of course - it is very personal. I guess sales figures will tell the tale.


----------



## j-man (Sep 3, 2009)

for me i just think paint is unecessary weight that does NOTHING for me


----------

